# Just Need A Paint Color!



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

The wall color is beautiful. The red tiles in kitchen would pair nicely with yellows, golds, amber, orange, earth tones, etc. A lighter shade of the color shown on the LR walls would be great.

I just did my DR and am now doing LR, Foyer and up the stairs, etc. with a light pale gold. Is unusual and quite beautiful.

The color looks like gold to me.


----------



## Jeanne72 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have old Chicago brick in my kitchen and breakfast room. I chose a similar color. I went with Ochre by Benjamin Moore. You might want to look at Autumn cold as well. They have an excellent tool on their website that allows you to see the colors on a wall in a furnished room. GOod look. I think you are in the right color family. It should look beautiful.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Lowes (I know, I know.. barf) has a good online tool that lets you test drive colors in common situations. I used their 'classic bathroom' image to select the colors for my bathroom paint job. 

You might find it useful.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

WeGotAHouse09 said:


> Alright. Not sure if too many of these "basic" questions are asked around here but it aint too basic for me!
> Our kitchen is going to have a dark brick colored tile flooring...now what color paint for the kitchen that goes well with the tiles? BTW the kitchen has one of those lil windows that is open to the living room in which id LOVE to paint the color shown in this photo. So with all that said....what color is in the photo? What color will go well with the tiles in kitchen and will "flow" well with the living room?!



Looks like butter cream from Sw, but it also could be Ben Moore. That is the only 2 I use for interior re-paints. Whatever you do just check the color card to make sure it does not say LH(Low Hide meaning does not cover well)

Even if the color looks good, steer clear of LH. We used to be nailed from a builder who always specified Atrium from BM as a color choice when I worked for my Grandpa. That trend was broke however when they got their back charge.:laughing:


----------



## Shelley78254 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Please let me know name and number of this color*

I need this color! Where can I get it? Please give info??


----------



## Gibbo (Sep 11, 2010)

*Colour*

In Australia I use Solver paints,this colour is very similar to their colour which is called Oatmeal from memory, you should be able to get their colour chart and the tinting either from their web site or by emailing them.
Hope this is of help:thumbsup:


----------

